# Want to bring my British defacto partner to Australia on a partner Visa - stressed!



## misskrystallf (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, 

So I have been living with my boyfriend since 11 Jan 2011 when I came to the UK after knowing him for just over a year online. I am a dual citizen so luckily it wasn't a big deal for me to get here. We have been living together since then. 

We were living with his parents at first and then May 2011 we got a flat together in both our names (his aunty went guarantor for me because I hadn't been in the country long)

We want to settle in Australia, and plan to get married once we get there (I want my family around) and then to start a family soon after that. We are not officially engaged because I want him to meet my family first and ask my parents for their blessing. Also even if we were, I don't want to commit to a wedding within 9 months of our arrival.

So we will be needing to apply for a defacto partner visa for him. 

We are looking at wanting to get to Australia around about Jan 2014.

So we are going to apply around about June 2013.

Is this enough time? 

Also... I wake up in sick with stress that our application is going to be denied, since our whole future is based around being in Australia, and I'm nearly 30, so having children is high on the priority list, which we won't do until we are married and we can't marry until we are there. 

I was wondering if I could get some help.

In so far as evidence 

We have a joint account which both our pays go into and all our bills go out of, which has both our names on it and comes to our current address.

We have a joint lease for our flat which we will be renting from May 2011 - when we leave.

We have joint Council Tax, and I think 1 utility bill.

We have about 10 people willing to sign Declarations about our relationship both in Australia and here in the UK.

We have various correspondence, text message and phone call logs, letter's written from my family that speak about him, Christmas Cards (we had an invite to a wedding but Mr tossed it out after the wedding! Grrr) we are home bodies mostly so don't' have many social invites such as weddings etc to give. 

We are planning to travel together soon so I will make sure we keep room bookings, flight info as well as any movie tickets.

We have photos.

We are planning on making wills, and setting up a long term deposit / retirement fund in Australia in our joint names if possible.

What else will I need? 

Also, I have a bad credit rating in Australia, will I denied for that? 

I am going to try and pay all outstanding debts before we apply, (a few thousand) and I don't owe anything to the government, just like Optus, I have Library fees at my old Uni, Maybe an old bill with 3. 

Will I be denied because they have defaulted, I am worried they won't believe that I am able to support him. In my declarations from family etc, they will say that they are fully willing to support us even financially if they have to. 

These debts are from many years ago when I was a teenager and lived in a share house and ended up being left with debts, (stupidly let the bills be in my name).

Will this cause my application to be denied. 

Thanks.

Any help would be great, I am so worried that I will end up getting stuck in the UK and that we won't be able to go to Australia, and I won't be able to see my family. 

Thanks.

From - a very stressed out Australian in love with a British Boy.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

misskrystallf said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have been living with my boyfriend since 11 Jan 2011 when I came to the UK after knowing him for just over a year online. I am a dual citizen so luckily it wasn't a big deal for me to get here. We have been living together since then.
> 
> ...


Why you not get married right now all your problems will be gone instead of living in tension like this what is the use. If u marry, then v easy all your immigration problem will be solved not only australia but anywhere u want to travel and live around da world. This is my suggestion, many ppl face problem with de facto because de facto is not internationally recognized form of relationship.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Absolutely no need to get married at all. Dont be rushing into doing something you do not want to or are not ready to do for the sake of a visa! Defacto is legally recognised in Australia anyway! 

But I think you will be fine. By the time you apply you will have been in a relationship for well over a year which is the requirement! The fact you met online is irrelevant as is the fact you are basing your future on Australia. That is exactly what they want. They do not want people applying for visas they wont use. They want couples planning on having kids who will be the future Ozzies! 

Bad credit in Australia or the UK irrelevant, thats a private matter. They only care about debt to the Australian Government ie student loans, centrelink overpayments, court fines etc. 

You're dong everything right, collecting evidence, ensuring you are financially joined, both on the household bills etc. Unless you have some dark secret there is no reason why you would be refused!


----------



## Chewn (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey,

I'll give you my situation. I got my 457 sponsored visa and got it approve in 10 days. My de facto relationship was for 1 year, and we barely had anything joint such as banking an loans. We have only lived together for 6 months We are from Canada and and both pretty young 28/23. 

We built up a bit of a case with photos and letters from friends and write a affidavit.

So yeah. This could be the other side of the spectrum but it happens. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Getting approved as dependent on a 457 is nothing like applying for a spouse visa as the partner of an Australian Citizen. The requirements are much lower for a 457 as it is only a temporary visa and if the couple split the dependent has to leave the country. As do both of them at the end of the visa if they have not managed to or dont want to get PR.


----------



## nonny1983 (Jul 20, 2011)

As shel said no need to rush into getting married as the requirements are the same, you still need to prove your relationship is genuine a.d ongoing, even having children together makes little difference. Just do what your doing a.d when the time cones for you to apply send in everything you have, they want to know the ins and out of a cats a**e lol as far as will applying in the june give you enough time to leave in January, it all depends on how busy they are at the diac I guess but should be fine.


----------



## craic'n_aussie (May 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to jump in on this thread but i was just wondering misskrystallf if you got your visa sorted or whether you have sent off your documentation?? Because i need abit of advice on our situation for moving back to Aus (hopefully next year!)

In the short, we've been together 4 years in march (this year). In those 4 years we've lived together about 25 months but only 13 of those months have been consecutive, without having to be seperated. Reasons being mainly because of study requirements. During that time we kept in contact through skype (mainly), letters, texts and calls. We have A LOT of evidence from travelling aswell. We have 2 joint bank accounts, one in New Zealand and one in Northern Ireland. We would like to lodge our visa either in Northern ireland or london.

We also would have a lot of evidence of joint invitations, photos, letters from family members. Is there any extra things we could include aswell?

After reading this thread though i noticed someone mentioned about student loans and how this could affect your application. I have a student loan outstanding which i haven't started paying off because i haven't been working full time in aus. Will this affect our application?

All in all we would just like to know.. do we have a shot?! Should i stress about the HELP loan or not at all?


----------

